# Mud Boat Video



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

The other day I met a guy during a craigslist deal, and turns out he loves duck hunting as well. We wound up talking duck stuff for a while after the deal, and both said let's keep in touch. 

The next night he called me, asking if I had any plans for the morning as he was heading to Lake O for some duck hunting and had a spot open. Heeeeeeeelllll yeah I'll go.. 

I was never in a mud boat before, and was pretty suprised what it would go through. I took some video for you guys that have never seen these before either. For some, it's probably old hat, but for others I think you'll find it pretty amazing. 

We had a good time, shot some ducks and each made a new hunting bud. 

This was running back to the ramp, and scouting a bit along the way. Unfortunately 90% of the ducks and teal we scared up were too far for the camera to see.

<object width="400" height="300"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=8355846&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=8355846&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="300"></embed></object><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/8355846">Running Eric's mud boat in Okeechobee</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user1774787">tomfoselli</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>

-T


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

those mud motors are like 4 wheel drive to a boat ;D you wanna check out some wild video click on to mudbuddy.com  they have some vids of guys chewing up lilly pads like a blender  and the mud doesnt stand a chance  looks like a nice day out on the big "o"


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I went out in a Custom Gheenoe Lo Tide 25 with a 27 HP Vanguard powered Beavertail Surface Drive. It was an amazing ride. I never thought I would want to spend $4500 on a mud motor but it impressive me a lot.


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

ill have to post a vid of mine! I just got a 1436 Monark jon with a go devil 23, 17 mph fully loaded!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Well get out there and shoot some ducks!!  Sounds like we might need ice axes to get out Sunday AM..

-T


----------



## jdd1091 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Those aren't "mud boats"

These are*


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

THOSE are mud boats! dang those are awesome! those are cajun classics!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Another vid from yesterday. 

Not for young ears...


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

how do they work? For give my ignorance...LOL 

Have seen videos of them before but never understood how the hell it works. Is there a prop at all? if so how does it not get torn up? Really confused how it seams to be only like 3 inch of water so what is the prop, or other propulsion device, "pushing" to make the boat go forward?... the mud it self I guess..LOL I feel really dumb right now :-?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Surf around on this site and you'll learn more than I can help you with: http://www.mudbuddy.com/

I'm no expert on them but am learning more each day. 

The surface drive motors are incredible, and are air-cooled with just the prop in the water. At times just the lower half of the prop. No water pickup to clog in weeds. They have a "skeg" that runs the length of the horizontal part of the lower unit that sheds weeds and will ride over logs, stumps and rocks so the prop doesn't hit them. 

Will basically push the boat up and over/through anything in it's path as long as the boat is floating. 

At times, the boat comes completely out of the water, riding over dry matts of vegetation. Pretty cool. 

-T


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

the props are also designed to grind down, requiring replacement every two years or so.  most of the high hp motors (both long and short) are using Vanguards from 23-35 hp, completely air cooled.  In a surface drive, the output shaft is connected to a gear-belt-gear system to turn the driveshaft, which is connected to a surface piercing prop.  These motors dont even need water, they will propel through soft mud if no water is available.

Longtails are more simple, motor output shaft is connected to a u-joint which connects to a driveshaft and prop.  The prop is fully submerged but due to the nature of the motor, can be pulled up by the user to cross places too shallow for the prop to submerge

Both motors can run through everything from soft mud to 6ft cattails!

my personal favorite ... www.godevil.com


----------

